# Engine from scrap



## xavier (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi guys

Well I found some useful scrap to work with so I thought that Id post some photos of it, not that there is much to show at the moment.


----------



## lomaxmotorsports (Sep 13, 2012)

cool can't wait to see what you come up with!


----------



## Herbiev (Sep 13, 2012)

Looking great so far. Are you working from plans?


----------



## xavier (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks for looking guys 198 viewers and 2 reply's is not a good start LOL  

Every plan that I made has been  dumped because of availability of materials, so the basic idea is still  the same but I keep changing things all the time. At the moment my  problem is the cylinder that needs to be reamed and honed, the thing is  the reamer that I have is to small and the honer is just too big and I  can't seem to find a smaller one guess I'll just have to make one up  somehow.   

All the best
Xavier


----------



## xavier (Sep 14, 2012)

OK well today I managed to lengthen the con-rod and got some work done on the exhaust valve but I still did not get the cylinder to size.   still trying to figure out whats the best size for my photos.

All the best
Xavier


----------



## rhitee93 (Sep 14, 2012)

This will definitely be fun to watch.  If the rest of it turns out as well as your piston/crank assembly, it will be a thing of beauty.


----------



## xavier (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks Brian

I managed to modify the honer today so got started on the cylinder. The stones on the honer had to be taken down by 1.5mm so that it would fit in the cylinder I did that with an ordinary file but I would think that it would have worked better with a diamond file any way I should have the cylinder done by tomorrow some time. Then it will be getting it all lined up on the base (I'm kind of looking forward to that)

All the best
xavier


----------



## ozzie46 (Sep 15, 2012)

This is going to be interesting.

  Ron


----------



## xavier (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi guys well not much to report as time was scars these past few day but I did get the cylinder to size also cut it a bit deeper and found a nice base plate, so I started to get it together. I still need to find a flywheel for it and I need to find the center for the other bush or bearing depending on what I can find before I can do any thing else on it.

All the best have fun
Xavier


----------



## trumpy81 (Sep 21, 2012)

Xavier, that is a really impressive looking engine so far and considering it's all from parts that would otherwise be discarded it's even more impressive. What a clever little vegemite you are 

Well done. I look forward to the next chapter in this little adventure.


----------



## xavier (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi Andy

Thanks for looking and the reply. I don't think that I will be able to do any more work on it till the end of our planting season but if I get a gap I sure will  be on it.

All the best
Xavier


----------



## xavier (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi Guys

Well the planting is almost done but I had to have an op to remove a cancer growth just above the eye. As soon as I feel up to it I'll be starting with my project again but right now it's taking it easy time 

All the best
Xavier


----------



## trumpy81 (Oct 23, 2012)

Xavier, sorry to hear about your medical problems. I hope you have a quick and pain free recovery.

I'm looking forward to you resuming work on this fascinating engine.

All the best.


----------



## xavier (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi Andy

Thanks for the best wishes. You can go here to view the progress     http://www.thunting.com/smf/index.php/topic,37968.msg234204.html#msg234204

All the best 
Xavier http://www.thunting.com/smf/index.php/topic,37968.msg234204.html#msg234204


----------



## trumpy81 (Oct 27, 2012)

Xavier, I tried joining the forum you posted, but I get a warning about not being allowed to view that topic?


----------



## xavier (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi Andy

I'm a moderator on that forum and I will look into it right away as there are NO reason why you should not be able to view any of our threads (we have lots of guests) but you will not be able to post. I will get back to you as soon as this problem has been resolved.

All the best to you 
Xavier


----------



## xavier (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi Andy

I'm busy sorting out this problem. Hopefully I will be able to get you on soon. I'm waiting for a reply from the guys on the moderators board. 

Regards
Xavier


----------



## trumpy81 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks Xavier!


----------

